

Video of 3 year old being frisked by TSA against her will - mcantelon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TCHSGvNwRY

======
ilamont
Watching this video makes me ashamed to be an American.

It's not a failure to communicate, as the TV reporter says. It's a failure of
"Homeland Security" to properly evaluate threats and formulate policies that
address them. Hence, we now have situations were three-year olds and senior
citizens are treated as potential terrorists.

Sad, sad, sad.

------
kitchen
Why on earth would a parent subject their child to this? There is no way in
hell some TSA worker would lay their hands on my child, for any reason
whatsoever.

------
afshin
I hope all the recent coverage and outrage will actually amount to something.

------
RtodaAV
Wow just wow, why would you do that.

